# Brand New Gaggia Classic - no coffee coming through pressurised filter head



## Garyagreen (Nov 4, 2012)

I've had a selecta deluxe for years but have just replaced with a Classic. It's got the new pressurised filter holders. I can't get any water to reach the cup through the filter cup for love nor money - I've tried a variety of combinations of reduced tamper pressure, increased blend grain etc but still nothing.

When I attach my old non-pressurised filter heads it works fine. I bought it 2 days ago in Bath but want to avoid a 3 hr round trip back to the shop if I can avoid it.

Any advice/help gratefully received...

Thanks,


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

My advice would be not to use a pressurised portafilter at all. As long as you can get a fine enough grind you should have no need of it, and if your old portafilter and baskets will fit you would get better results using them.


----------

